# Unable to view workgroup computers



## doogle88 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im having problems viewing the computers on my workgroup. I have checked to see whether we are all on the same workgroup, and we are. I have broadband and my internet works fine but i cannot view my other networked computers.

I have tried to view my computer from the other computers on the network and i cannot see my computer either, however the other two computers can share files etc without any fuss.

I have norton internet security 2006 installed, but have added a network ip range in the trusted network zone.

This is really confusing, ive had problems not being able to surf the net but can view network computers; now i can surf the net but cannot view the computers on my network!

Help would be very much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Could you tell us something about the network? Make/model of the router, if any, version/patch level of Windows in use. Can you ping your computer from the other systems? Have you disabled ALL firewalls to see if you can get it working?


----------



## doogle88 (Jan 1, 2006)

*System specs*

My router is a D-Link DSL-504G

All computers running Windows XP with Service pack 2.

My computer is running Norton internet security 2006. The others are running Norton Systemworks 2005 and 2006. (3 comp network)

I can successfully ping all computers from any workstation with the firewalls both enabled or disabled. (firewall not affecting pinging)

One computer (with systemworks 2005) can view all 3 computers on the network (including itself), yet cannot access the other two. An error message appears saying that the computer cannot be accessed, must not have permissions to do so, network path not found. (identicle message for both comps)

On the other computer (with sys works 2006) it can only view itself when viewing workgroup computers, however can access the sys works 2005 computer if //compname is entered in the address bar.

My computer (with internet security 2006) cannot view network computers nor access them by typing //compname in the address bar.

Ive had the network working okay before with different firewall programs so i dont know why it isnt working now.

Hopefully you can make sense of this.


*** Just after posting i tried accessing sys works 2005 computer by typing //compname in address bar and i can view shared files. However still cant view the other computer nor the workgrouped computers. (other computers still cannot access mine)

Sorry to confuse you further :S


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

My advice is to get rid of all that Norton malarky. At the very most, run Norton Antivirus only. "Norton Internet Security" or "Systemworks" will just gum up your network. They add layer upon layer of firewalls that pretty much keep you from doing any networking at all.

Specifically, Norton Internet Security's firewall has prevented us from accessing Windows networking resources like disk and printer sharing, and we've had the same symptoms of not seeing other hosts on the network, and/or not being able to log into servers.

My advice is to UNINSTALL all the Norton junk completely. Turn off Windows firewalls. Then you can get your network resources connected and working properly. Only then should you add back in specific Antivirus and/or Firewall programs. (NOT Norton.) I myself use Norton Antivirus and no firewall, but I don't ever do peer-to-peer sharing or run any kind of shareware.

The people on this board can make some very good recommendations for good, simple Antivirus and Firewall software. But do this AFTER you get your network set up. Otherwise you'll confuse yourself to no end.

- The Inspector


----------



## doogle88 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks very much for the advice, where would be the best place to seek advice on a good firewall program if im only running norton antivirus?

Would zone alarm suite be a better option all together, that blocks the network at first but i have entered ip ranges into it and it all worked fine


----------



## Andrew S. (May 18, 2005)

But you're using a router which in itself is a very good firewall. Plus XP SP2 also has an effective firewall which can be turned on or off.


----------



## windmail (Dec 31, 2005)

antivirus + windows xp firewall work well. no Norton internet security.


----------



## doogle88 (Jan 1, 2006)

Arr wicked! thanks for the advice. ill let you know how it all goes. Downloaded AVG last night so im going to install it now.


----------



## neelam.das (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi

1. First of all select - Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP

Right click on Local Area Network > Properties > TCI/IP properties > Advanced > WINS > Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP > Ok

2. Start the workstation service

Go to start > Run > services.msc > double click workstation > in the general tab - startup type should be automatic and services should be started (if it is stopped)

Hope this would solve your problem

Thanks


----------



## snobksidoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Thread necro just to say a big thank you to the above user who sorted out an evening's attempt to view my own local server through the windows explorer.

Some XP distros must have it set to manual, or I followed a different wiki to turn it off once.

Anyway - Thanks!


----------

